# where to buy alumacraft olive drab green color



## amk (Apr 23, 2015)

I need to repaint some sections of my boat any one know where I can get some either oem or close to exact match spray paint olive drab green.


----------



## Onytay (Apr 23, 2015)

So far the closest I've found without going to a dealer has been Rustoleum deep forest green. Its pretty close. I used it to paint my trolling motor mount. It was available in the paint dept at Walmart.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rust-Oleum-Specialty-Camouflage-Aerosol-Deep-Forest-Green/19395289


----------



## amk (Apr 23, 2015)

looks pretty good doubt my wal mart carries it knowing them but ill check it out.


----------



## Onytay (Apr 23, 2015)

I found it on the bottom shelf its marketed as a "special" camo paint. There were like 4 different colors all with the picture of the boat.


----------



## amk (Apr 29, 2015)

Found some painted my boat. I washed it and wiped clean it looks good but scratches right off the aluminum. I guess I need some kind of primer. It will do for now but eventually I'll sand it down and prime it and use a paint gun to do a better job.


----------



## 1lhorn (Apr 29, 2015)

If there is anything you can take off the boat to bring to home depot, they can do an exact color match. You can then touch up with a brush.


----------

